# Feeling sorry



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I am wretched and neurotic. Please feel sorry for me for five hours per each day. If you would get late to your workplace, university, school because of it, tell them that you had to feel sorry for geezer from TalkClassical for five hours and before you fill the norm you can't go for you daily duties.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

I play with my organs. You play with your organs. Organists play with their organs.


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

T'is already begun 
my apathy and pity for you
you must be sacrificed
for the rite of spring.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

I already feel sorry for you.


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

Welcome to the Pub, Aramis. Your friend, D'Artagnan (Musketeer Wannabe).



Aramis said:


> I am wretched and neurotic. Please feel sorry for me for five hours per each day. If you would get late to your workplace, university, school because of it, tell them that you had to feel sorry for geezer from TalkClassical for five hours and before you fill the norm you can't go for you daily duties.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

You can't call yourself a geezer at your age. Geezer poser.


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

_poseur_ (ten xtra).



regressivetransphobe said:


> You can't call yourself a geezer at your age. Geezer poser.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

You should go outside. Always helps me when I feel like I'm about to lose my mind. Outside is a saner place. Feel better.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

The best cure for neuroticism is to start talking about it. Bottling up emotions and thinking too much leads to strange, erratic behavior and further erratic thoughts. It can be amusing even to oneself, but it's a bit disturbing when it lasts a long time (I would know). Feel free to express yourself anytime!


----------



## beethovenian (May 2, 2011)

Excuse for being late because I felt sorry for the poor fellow. Excuse from life because you are being miserable and obnoxious.



Edit : knowing how crazy you can be, please don't take the above too literrally.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Does it have to be in a five-hour chunk or can it be divided up into separate hours or even 10 x 30 mins?


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

I already felt sorry.

Wait, we're supposed to feel sorry for you?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Klavierspieler said:


> Wait, we're supposed to feel sorry for you?


 IT'S NOT TOO MUCH TO ASK, IF YOU CAN'T DO THAT THEN AT LEAST MAKE ME A SANDWICH (OR TWO). ssss


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Neurotic in what way? You are quite an eccentric and amusing presence on this forum, is this a glimpse of the real Aramis? I'm sorry to hear that you are "wretched and neurotic", I don't have any advice, but I sympathize. I'm currently in a pretty good place right now, saving for my difficulties in math, but I've been there and it sucks.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Wait, were you serious? It's hard to tell some times.


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> Wait, were you serious? It's hard to tell some times.


whats all this commotion about:
I cant play Chopin etude
I cant play Liszt etude
I cant play Alkan etude
?

Fine! I cant play Rachmaninov etude!


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Aramis said:


> I am wretched and neurotic. Please feel sorry for me for five hours per each day. If you would get late to your workplace, university, school because of it, tell them that you had to feel sorry for geezer from TalkClassical for five hours and before you fill the norm you can't go for you daily duties.


I like your taste in Romantic music in particular. So, in return for posting those lovely music and lesser known composers, I shall feel sorry for you five hours each day if that makes you feel good.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Igneous01 said:


> whats all this commotion about:
> I cant play Chopin etude
> I cant play Liszt etude
> I cant play Alkan etude
> ...


It's the annual etude-signature day, didn't you know?


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> It's the annual etude-signature day, didn't you know?


ah! ofcourse, must have missed the date.

anywhoooo


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> Wait, were you serious? It's hard to tell some times.


I think he was serious about you making him a sandwich.


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

Why are you depressed, Aramis?


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Aram is...what?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I have a new one: I can't play Lyapunov etude!


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> I have a new one: I can't play Lyapunov etude!


I take it Medtner didn't write any etudes...


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> I take it Medtner didn't write any etudes...


He wrote one or two I think, but I don't know them very well and I love Lyapunov's!


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Odnoposoff said:


> Aram is...what?


Aram is dead. The fool Tinker should never have picked up a sword.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Kopachris said:


> Aram is dead.


I worry about that sometimes...


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I worry about that sometimes...


I liked that post because I thought it was peculiar, but I don't get it


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> I liked that post because I thought it was peculiar, but I don't get it


Oh sometimes, I just wonder if maybe one of these days, we'll notice an absence of new posts from Aramis... for good. But I'm not hoping for that...


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Oh sometimes, I just wonder if maybe one of these days, we'll notice an absence of new posts from Aramis... for good. But I'm not hoping for that...


You mean you fear Don camaro come duel and Aramis pull big rapier and big fight and HIYAH! dead Aram Then we have big Beerddigung honor beloved weirdo


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I felt sorry for Aramis yesterday for 23 minutes. Did you feel any better?


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I feel sorry I opened this thread!


----------

